# System Freeze-Ups Since DC Upgrade



## Andy M. (Dec 12, 2005)

I have been experiencing frequent system freezes requiring reboots since DC upgraded its software.  No other changes to my system/software.  Am I alone?


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 12, 2005)

I haven't gotten that at home or work. Thank goodness!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 15, 2005)

I noticed a strange thing last week which could simply have been coincidental...If I was on DC and using an instant messanger box at the same time my computer would stop loading the internet and I'd have to restart the pc. This happened 3 times, each on a different day, but certainly did not happen every time that I had the two going at the same time, so I wouldn't begin to say it was DC's doing


----------



## Raven (Dec 21, 2005)

I've been having trouble posting lately too.  

I'll hit "submit", the little progress bar will go through it's motions then say "done".  Sometimes it will have submitted without refreshing and sometimes you have to hit Submit a second time to get it to take and even then it dosen't refresh.

Ahh, aren't computers wonderful?  

~ Raven ~


----------

